# What is your ideal scenario?



## KimJongsButtHole (Oct 2, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm curious what SHTF scenario you are most prepared for. Do you prep for more than one disaster or try to stick to whatever you think is more likely?


----------



## NoSnowFlakes (Oct 2, 2017)

Out of all the things that could go wrong (EMP, nuclear radiation, biological weapons etc.), EMP would probably be my best case scenario. Mainly because I'm pretty new to prepping and haven't looked much into the effects of radiation and biological weapons. I think an EMP would be more "safe" as far as getting sick or dying from biological warfare.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hang nail. Definitely a hang nail. That happens, I'm covered.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

Dark room toe stub, and societal breakdown. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

All liberals, politicians, and lawyers suddenly all go missing. Forever.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey Bung Hole,

My logistical location is not a major driver for weather related concerns, other than power outages and I am more than amply covered. My biblical beliefs and worldview of current US and world affairs align to motivate me to prepare for the following occurrence's that I see as potentials:

Currency and economic collapse
EMP 
Nuclear attack
Last but certainly not least ..... the rapidly multiplying disease of liberalism


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Ice storm, blizzard - snowed in , power our for 4 weeks no problem. Tornado a major pain and having to rebuild or at least repair. House fire would ruin my day depending on how bad. 

Flooding in my areas just means I have to change routes I drive. Wild fire not a big concern for me if I lost pastures I would have to purchase hay for a year. Earthquake do not think I will notice. 

Civil unrest not much of an issue for me either . Economic collapses - the real great depression I do not think would be that bad for me here. 

If you are just starting look at what has happened in the last 50 years what is very likely to happen and prep for it. Power outage for 3 days much more likely than an EMP. So start with the more likely and in some ways easier to prep for.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Ideal?" Mine was getting divorced....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ideal scenario: Winning $750 mil in the lottery.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

My ideal scenario would be a role back in time 
even if just a little. Repeal all of the laws imposed
in the last 10 years. 10 years ago things were 
better then they are now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ideal scenario: Winning $750 mil in the lottery.


That would certainly be my preferred TEOTWAWKI scenario as well.

As for what I'm prepared for right now, I can handle a week of ice storms, and *maybe* a month long power outage.
I don't think I will ever reach a point where I can say I'm comfortable with any large scale SHTF event.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My "ideal" scenario? Two 21 year old blond bimbos and a bottle of Jack. :devil:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

To survive, thats all


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The most dangerous event (barring nuclear war) is probably a long term power grid failure. It could happen due to natural causes, cyber attack, or EMP attack. 

Second place would be a virulent, airborne disease epidemic.

I'm prepared for the first, if it doesn't result in widespread mass riots/fire storms. Nobody can be prepared for the second.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

tango said:


> To survive, thats all


 Survive, procreate, die knowing my child has a better chance because of my(our) preparedness.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

watchin said:


> Dark room toe stub, and societal breakdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I just imagined my toe nail getting ripped off in the stubbing of the toe...I'm not ready for that..made me cringe.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not ready for any shtf. 

My family and myself would be ok for a natural disaster to the scale of what's happening in Puerto Rico. Anything like grid down emp for example I'd be navigating around a densely populated liberal city with millions of sleepers panicking. Here I see them panic over low level wind storms so I can't imagine the possibilities. 

If things got bad I would drive to my parents home to help defend them and stick things out there as best as possible. I am more prepared than anyone in my family which is why I would feel the necessity to go to them to protect them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

*What is your ideal scenario?*

My wife and I retire in peace. I start woodworking on a regular basis. This is something I've wanted to do forever. We travel at our leisure. I use my ham station to just chat with people everywhere. I wear out my PS4. And finally I die in my sleep.

Beyond that what happens is in God's hand. I'll deal with whatever scenario He runs with. He'll help me make it through whatever it is. When it's my time to go, that will be it. I'll be going home knowing I fought the good fight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Started with common things and expanded from there. Weather related events, municipal water disruption and power outages would be the most common.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> My "ideal" scenario? Two 21 year old blond bimbos and a bottle of Jack. :devil:


 @Prepared One is evidently a visionary.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I live to be a 105 and only die after j0mping out the bedroom window of a 25 YOA cutie married to a movie star:vs_shocked:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Ideal scenario: Winning $750 mil in the lottery.


I'd settle for 8 million.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just prep for an EMP scenario and you've got almost everything covered.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> I'd settle for 8 million.


OK. Send me 750 mil and I'll send back 8. :vs_smirk:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK. Send me 750 mil and I'll send back 8. :vs_smirk:


bullshit.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> bullshit.


Send me 8 and I'll send back 750? :vs_frown:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Myself, winter storms with three feet of snow, this is what started it all for me in the blizzard of 1978.

This includes power outages, of which one happened today for three hours from around 11-2 PM.

Fired up the propane heater and lit two Coleman lanterns,

turned on my communications receiver and listened to Rush Limberger and Beck.

My bedroom is completely blacked out for migraine attacks, 24 inch CCTV monitors make up for the lack of view.

Those I can shut off when I need blackout.

Made a tea on the kitchen stove and relaxed.

Did not start a generator, no need to.

Now for other, I am as prepared for everything but a bio attack which is not likely around here.

Have more than enough food, guns, ammo, med supplies, fuel to last a long time.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Send me 8 and I'll send back 750? :vs_frown:


How about I'll send you the lint from my dryer and you can send me a sweater back.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

John Galt said:


> How about I'll send you the lint from my dryer and you can send me a sweater back.


Send me the lint, and I'll send you back some nice tinder.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

We started with preparing for the most plausible occurrence, natural disaster. We had a head start since we always had a small stash of supplies on hand. Thank God for parents that had the forethought to teach us preparedness. Started out thinking small, and expanded. Three weeks, three months....... If a SHTF scenario took place we could survive for a time. We have supplies and a means to protect it covered. A biologic or nuclear attack, we're screwed.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No fuel for the Hawgs


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Stockton said:


> My ideal scenario would be a role back in time
> even if just a little. Repeal all of the laws imposed
> in the last 10 years. 10 years ago things were
> better then they are now.


That's like the old saying; If I knew then what I know now...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm worried about boats. Seems like guys are losing most their preps to boating accidents.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I prep for anything I can imagine, then also prep as if I have nothing but the clothes on my back in that situation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The question is: "What is your ideal scenario?"

I live the rest of my life in peace, left alone on my little farm with my wife and animals. I never have to shoot at a human being, nor even at a wild animal after the livestock.
THAT is my ideal scenario.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The question is: "What is your ideal scenario?"
> 
> I live the rest of my life in peace, left alone on my little farm with my wife and animals. I never have to shoot at a human being, nor even at a wild animal after the livestock.
> THAT is my ideal scenario.


You have to read his thread along with the title.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> You have to read his thread along with the title.


He did. As did I. We both answered the question put out there.

There is no ideal when the SHTF. It's gonna be ugly no matter what causes it or how you look at it. So, ideal? I don't think so.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

inceptor said:


> He did. As did I. We both answered the question put out there.
> 
> There is no ideal when the SHTF. It's gonna be ugly no matter what causes it or how you look at it. So, ideal? I don't think so.


You replied to: "Hey everyone, I'm curious what SHTF scenario you are most prepared for. Do you prep for more than one disaster or try to stick to whatever you think is more likely?"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I picked up 6 packages of Oreo cookies today. They were on sale. Family Size, no less.

So for now, I'm prepped for a massive Oreo shortage. :vs_wave:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I already lived thru multiple SHTF.
A number of hurricanes. Vietnam. Several near death experiences. Life in the Big City.

I prepare for hurricanes.
Mutant zombie hordes raping and pillaging the countryside, nuclear war, EMT, are so low on my list they are non existent.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> You replied to: "Hey everyone, I'm curious what SHTF scenario you are most prepared for. Do you prep for more than one disaster or try to stick to whatever you think is more likely?"?


Well, maybe you're correct and I misread "What is your ideal scenario?" I guess I need new glasses because it still looks like that to me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I picked up 6 packages of Oreo cookies today. They were on sale. Family Size, no less.
> 
> So for now, I'm prepped for a massive Oreo shortage. :vs_wave:


Careful!! Several products in the Oreo line are Hencho En Mexico now.
You have to look on the back panel, lower left, under the nutritional label, in very small print.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> You replied to: "Hey everyone, I'm curious what SHTF scenario you are most prepared for. Do you prep for more than one disaster or try to stick to whatever you think is more likely?"?


But, to answer this question I didn't know I needed to prep until you came along and told me I needed to. Now I have to think about it. Like I don't have enough on my plate as it is.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Careful!! Several products in the Oreo line are Hencho En Mexico now.
> You have to look on the back panel, lower left, under the nutritional label, in very small print.


Does that mean I'll learn Spanish if I eat them?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does that mean I'll learn Spanish if I eat them?


No, but you might get the Montezuma Two Step. :vs_lol:


----------



## watchin (Apr 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Does that mean I'll learn Spanish if I eat them?


No, only if you're bit by a Mexican.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

watchin said:


> No, only if you're bit by a Mexican.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hmm. I learned Mandarin by eating fortune cookies...............and never got near a Chinaman.

Sent from MyOuthouse using ToiletPaper 2.2


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my ideal scenario? ah, nothing happens, nothing at all.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> My "ideal" scenario? Two 21 year old blond bimbos and a bottle of Jack. :devil:


plus winning the lotto!:vs_lol:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't think there is an ideal SHTF scenario. Mainly because if it really does hit the fan it's going to do absolutely no good griping that whatever happens is or isn't one's "ideal" scenario. As other have said the ideal is that we never have to use our preps in a SHTF situation and they only come up to handle the smaller issues that come up from time to time. As an example, I carry a concealed pistol on me, thus I am prepared to use it to defend my life or the lives of my family. Ideally the only time that pistol is ever fired is at a firing range and it stays in its holster or my gun safe the rest of the time. 

That being said I prep for what I think is most likely to happen based on past events and what I think are more plausible scenarios. In my neck of the woods that would be a major blizzard or power going down due to bad windstorm. Other scenarios are thought out and prepped for when I feel I have the bases covered for what it most likely to happen.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I prepped once it was the worst family vacation ever.


----------

